# Carnival - Circus Theme Banners



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are some great ideas, GoS. Thanks!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Those all look great, GOS. Here's the banner I created for my Midnight Carnival theme for 2013. Basically the same as GOS's banner, but different wording. It reads, "Step Right Up, Midnight Carnival, scariest show on earth."

(I too, totally forgot about the rule about discussion on the other thread.)









I also painted my own sideshow banner on part of an old canvas laundry bag that I cut apart.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My order arrived today from Shindigz. Looks great. I hung it up across the room temporarily and added a little LED spotlight to light it up. The type is very crisp and easy to read, Death Defying/Ferocious/Oddities and Enter Here, really jump out from a distance. I like the red color they use, nice and bloody looking. Good color saturation. Happy with the fonts as well. Only thing I probably would have changed on my design was to lighten the gray a shade or two in the animal print border. I didn't want it to be so contrasting that it would take away from the type but it could be lighter I think. Have to really see it at night with whatever spotlighting I will use for the haunt.

Overall based on my 2 banner orders, I have to say that you get a nice product and at least for me the banner colors were pretty much right on with what I saw on my computer screen. Not sure if that's true for everyone but is in my case.

Paint It Black have you gotten your order yet?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

this is what i made & ordered









it looks pretty good in real life so i'm satisfied with it

amk


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Got mine today! It looks pretty good. I should have made the last line of type a bit larger, but it looks good overall.

My husband says the signs I paint are better.  He's a good husband.   I don't know why I am smiling so much, LOL.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

I know this is an older thread, but what I would like is to have signs / banners made up in the old Coney Island Sideshow style. Those signs always had a creepy feel to them. ...And I am a big fan of Coney Island's past anyway . I would like to know of someone that could make them up for a good price as I don't want to blow most of my Halloween budget just on signs.

Thanx,
Geo


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

This is a longshot, but try Bella Maria Art in Elgin, IL. She does a lot of banners and other large-scale signage. No idea whether she does commissions or what she'd charge but based on her work that I've seen, I think she could really pull off the old Coney Island look. Tell her T sent you.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I really wish I knew about the deal that you got on those earlier! They look great!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Try Bannerbuzz.com I had some really nice sideshow banners made for my carnevil party last year, did it all on their website- design your own, less than 10 bucks a piece, on heavy vinyl with grommets for hanging .


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Coupon Discount area has a special offer they have going *right now* at Shindigz (where I designed my banners). Look for the Code there. Applies to two orientations and sizes of personalize banners. You can personalize them entirely and/or use some banners with backgrounds already and just add text and/or graphics. Expires Thurs. 7/25. One coupon code for this offer _per year_ apparently.


Anyway here are a few more banners I put together today. I like the idea of having banners for each of my areas of the carnival. First one is for my Arcade area. There design with my 4 lines of Text. Think this arcade area will be staged in my two garages (one single, one double) and games will be played in the dark with probably fluorescent game pieces lit by black lighting.











Then I saw a background banner that used a spider web and thought, Spider Room maze! Here is one design I came up with (their standard background and my Text and Shindigz spider graphic used). I'm showing all 4 designs where I just altered the color of the text of "The". As you will see it does give a different look. I think the Yellow looks kind of comic book-like; the Red, kind of Spiderman-like, the Black text with White Outlining and the White text with Black Outlining both call attention to the Web of Terror in a slightly different way.

1.







2.







3.







4.










Which version do you like best of The WEB of TERROR? Hoping this gets you to get creative and try out a few variations on your own.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Which version do you like best of The WEB of TERROR? Hoping this gets you to get creative and try out a few variations on your own.


I like #3!


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

'I got a rock'...those are killer banners.

What is the image size you used for them? I was checking online and don't necessarily see hi-rez images so was wondering what your file sizes were cause the banners look great.


----------

